# 93005 and 93010



## couniip (Mar 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how they bill for 93005 and 93010 if they are done on different dates?  For the interpretation (93010), do you use the date the test was done or the date it is read/interpreted?  Is there informatin anywhere as to how these must be billed?  Thank you so much.


----------



## LoriStelma (Mar 28, 2008)

my doc's don't read ekg's, however we have encountered a similar situation with echo reads at the hospital.  We bill the date the test was actually performed on the patient, not the date ordered or date read.  We were getting denials for the read if not billed on the same date the test was performed.

Hope this helps,

L


----------



## scorrado (Mar 28, 2008)

Our cadiologists read EKG's, stress tests, and echos and we always put the date the test is done.


----------

